# Radio Stations (Costa Blanca)



## wiseman (Jun 5, 2008)

Asking a question to contributors hoping for some links as well can someone please tell me of english speaking radio stations which cover Costa Blanca and are not just constantly playing records maybe a bit more information/talk as well.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

wiseman said:


> Asking a question to contributors hoping for some links as well can someone please tell me of english speaking radio stations which cover Costa Blanca and are not just constantly playing records maybe a bit more information/talk as well.
> 
> Thanks for any information.



Spectrum FM??

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

wiseman said:


> Asking a question to contributors hoping for some links as well can someone please tell me of english speaking radio stations which cover Costa Blanca and are not just constantly playing records maybe a bit more information/talk as well.
> 
> Thanks for any information.


Hi Wiseman ...

I live on the Costa Del Sol so dont know you area that well ... but this site may help, lists all the media in Costa Blanca inc,luding English speaking radio stations. Hope this helps.

Sue :ranger:

English Language Media - AngloINFO Costa Blanca (Spain)


----------

